# Fright Night 3D (2011)



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

The original was, in my opinion, one of the great 80's horror movies. I know the remake is coming out this year, and I'm well prepared for a disaster of a film. What has everyone heard about this, good and bad?


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a gleam of hope only because Marti Noxon is writing the screenplay. In case you don't know, Marti was a writer for Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Noxon might be able to do it but it will be judged harshly by me, I am afraid, since it is one of my favorite movies.

Maybe since she could write such drama into what started out as such a campy character she can do the same here. "you're so cool, Brewster"....


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

STYD's preview of the redo that hits theaters 8/19 -

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=19145


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

NOOOO!!! Only a remake could be worse!... I liked the cheesy one for it's cheese...


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

The trailer was shown before the movie Priest. Colin Ferrell. I'm just saying.

But I will see it anyway, even if I have to go alone. Because just given the Colin factor, it might be awful enough to be good.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

pensivepumpkin said:


> The trailer was shown before the movie Priest. Colin Ferrell. I'm just saying.


Just saw the trailer and I have to agree. Could they have chosen a less inspiring vampire lead...and where did all the humor go?


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

On the positive side, he does have rather hypnotic eyebrows. That could help a vampire out, I would think...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They've made big changes to the Peter Vincent character too. IMDB does have the the remake listed as a horror/comedy.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Rocky Mountain Terror said:


> The original was, in my opinion, one of the great 80's horror movies. I know the remake is coming out this year, and I'm well prepared for a disaster of a film. What has everyone heard about this, good and bad?


I have to agree with you. It was a classic modern "B" type horror movie. I bet this one takes advantage of the superior CGI that is available today. It will probably be more horror (scarier) than the original.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Interesting -

The movie has been rated R for _"bloody horror violence and language including some sexual references." _

Hits theaters 8/19.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/44668/fright-night-remake-gets-surprising-rating-mpaa


----------



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

Normally I'm not a big one for remakes - they tend to suck overall - but I'm particularly interested to see how David Tennant handles the role of Peter Vincent - I'm a HUGE DOCTOR WHO fan and he's an accomplished actor...should be interesting....


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

MINI SPOILERS, BUT NOTHING EARTHSHATTERING...

David Tennant kicked ass. I totally wished that McLovin was the vampire Jerry. And for some reason when he was in "vampire" mode, they gave Colin Farrell eyebrows that in no way resembled caterpillars. Which was odd.

All said, I will totally own this. We need another vampire in the rotation (because Gary Oldman and Kate Beckinsale get too much play around here) and because of David Tennant. Loved him.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Fun movie. A little undercooked maybe, but I was entertained.


----------



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

*Fright Night reamke*

*Just got back from "Fright Night" with dad - now THAT is a vampire flick - fast, furious, creepy and fun - and for once, the vampire is not a love sick emo-whiner - but a cold blooded monster (finally!!!) - *definitely* worth the prices of admission and one of the few remakes I found worthy of the original - Colin Farrall and David Tennant steal the flick...Halloween season has officially begun! *smirk**

*I listen to HauntCast, and both Chris and Johnny aren't too thrilled with the idea of this one, but, I gotta tell ya', it's really good!*


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

When the New Jersey Devil M&T did their field trip to Monster Mania on Saturday, August 20th, Grim Ghost and I sat in on the Q&A session with Chris Sarandon and William Ragsdale of the original Fright Night movie. A lot of the questions were based on the remake, and by the vibe of the room and by one horror movie enthusiast, there was some feeling of rebeling and disgust over the remake and remakes in general. I felt that a lot of the crowd didn't want to embrace the new movie and wanted to be faithful to the original Fright Night. 

Chris Sarandon not only addressed the issues regarding the remake but really elaborated on a lot of the questions asked. It just wasn't a yes-and-no session. It was great to listening to him when he discussed his career, other actors/actresses and life. He even said what he liked about the remake was that it was its own movie and and was not like the true blood version. Chris like the idea that the movie had the same predatory vampire feel to it. Colin Farrel did discuss doing this role with him because when he was a kid, he went to see Fright Night and knew he had to fill some big shoes because Chris Sarandon already set the standards high. 

To me, it felt that Chris Sarandon was trying to put our minds at ease with the remake of the movie. He felt it an honor when Colin came to him with feeling the pressure of performing the vampire character and that Fright Night is now considered a classic. When the movie first came out, it didn't do so well at the box offices but has since made it's mark. I think at the end of the Q&A session, some people who went to see the new Fright Night did like the remake and felt it did not take away from the original at all.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

sickNtwisted said:


> I have a gleam of hope only because Marti Noxon is writing the screenplay. In case you don't know, Marti was a writer for Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


I hate that show.

As for the remake, I obviously haven't seen it. But I was actually really behind the decision to cast Colin Farrell. Since the character is supposed to be an ultra-lusty seducer, I think he could easily best Sarandon's performance in the original. Sarandon's Dandridge wasn't scary, he was more wise and worldly I guess. Whereas Farrell is often if not usually intense, very brooding, and I'd believe he could have any woman he wanted. But nobody can replace William Ragsdale in my mind. You just buy his ultra-cleancut quality. But, even then, I find the original has a few kinks in it. Though I love Ragsdale, he was a little too dopey. I don't think that explains it right there but there's something fundamentally off about (just one example) the moment where he tries to stand up to Dandridge at the club and he has to say a line like, "you can't kill me here." I kinda feel like suddenly we've entered adventure battle territory, if that makes any sense. Dandridge becomes less of a boogeyman and more of a bully. "_Leave her alone, you meany!_" You see where I'm going with this? Ragsdale was great considering what Tom Holland wanted, it's the movie's portrayal of the character that could use some work. I like Amanda Bearse but her character was a bore. Definitely room for improvement there. "Evil Ed" was fun as a vampire but as a human, he had nothing going on. He's a nerd? A childlike, little-brother nerd type who you have to figure can't get a date. Meanwhile, the actor is pretty widely rumored to be gay and the dialogue in the famous "take my hand" scene is very probing of something we're not given an explanation for. I assumed, as I think anyone would, that he was trying to rid Ed of the burden and fear of coming out. One of the few things they could never beat is the music from the original film. And the club dancing / seduction scene. They kinda go hand-in-hand. As for Peter Vincent, well... I like Roddy McDowall. No opinion apart from that.

I will probably skip the remake unless by some miracle it just shows up on Netflix: Watch Instant within a couple months of the DVD's release.


----------

